# 1966 Catwoman head paints.



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Julie Newmar just off the bench...a real challenge to make her as realistic as possible!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Well you definitely nailed it man.
Very lifelike painting/Detailing to an almost dead on sculpt of the beautiful miss Newmar by MOEBIUS:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You got her down pretty good!!! Nicely done!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice , the hair really stands out


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent ! I cant for the life of me paint female figure models and not make them look like wall flowers or hookers ! My Moebius Creature from the Black Lagoon with Julie Adams sits unfinished because of this. I wish Moebius would have provided 2 different sets of arms so we would have had the option of just displaying just the Creature. My Moebuis Elvira and Deluxe Dracula sit in the stash unbuilt awaiting a drastic improvement in my skill set and I have been building models for more than 40 years. 

You made Julie Newmar look realistic. Just fantastic !

Mike


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Mike; Moebius WILL be reissuing the Gillman kit with resin copies of the alternate arms included (but w/o the girl figure). I think the base MIGHT be smaller as well, but I would not swear to it...
Tom


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow ! That's great news ! Thanks Tom!:wave:


Mike


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

What about the other Batman 66 figure kits? Or have they given up on them?


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Awesome work


----------

